# Missing thumb JATC Apprenticeship



## fistofbolts (Jan 25, 2014)

go for it.


----------



## Michigan Master (Feb 25, 2013)

I once knew a machine repairman that was missing his right thumb and he did everything required of him without any difficulties.


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

I know a jw without a thumb.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

I would apply. I know a few disabled construction workers - missing all kinds of bits and pieces.


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

Tell him to go for it. 

Just don't expect two thumbs up when the job goes well:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

Rollie73 said:


> Tell him to go for it.
> 
> Just don't expect two thumbs up when the job goes well:laughing::laughing:


I had an ol guy that would say three thumbs up. He'd use his hands with thumbs up then kinda stick out his willy.:thumbup::thumbsup:


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

Loose Neutral said:


> I had an ol guy that would say three thumbs up. He'd use his hands with thumbs up then kinda stick out his willy.:thumbup::thumbsup:


Wow........it was really as big as a thumb huh?? Lucky dude.:thumbsup:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Loose Neutral said:


> I had an ol guy that would say three thumbs up. He'd use his hands with thumbs up then kinda stick out his willy.:thumbup::thumbsup:


I worked with a guy that had 3 thumbs.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

bacon said:


> Hey everybody, I had a guy who wants to get into the apprenticeship but was born with only one thumb asking me how to get in. Do you think he should apply and go for it anyways or would they more even consider it. He's very capable of functioning normally and wouldn't really even consider out a disability but I don't know how that would go working with your hands all day every day.


If only ONE thumb is asking how he can get in his hand may not be serious.


----------



## Norcal (Mar 22, 2007)

Watch this then ponder the OP's question.

http://www.wimp.com/stoolshandmade/


Go for it!


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

I say go for it. And he'll definitely need one of these:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

bacon said:


> Hey everybody, I had a guy who wants to get into the apprenticeship but was born with only one thumb asking me how to get in. Do you think he should apply and go for it anyways or would they more even consider it. He's very capable of functioning normally and wouldn't really even consider out a disability but I don't know how that would go working with your hands all day every day.


Welcome to the forum.

He's fine,he will overcome not having a thumb and be a good worker.:thumbsup:


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

When he runs out of work and has to travel, how's he gonna hold his tools with his good hand and hitchhike with the other?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

wendon said:


> When he runs out of work and has to travel, how's he gonna hold his tools with his good hand and hitchhike with the other?


He'll hold up his middle finger...










:laughing::laughing:


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Def Leppard had a one armed drummer.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I don't have my right thumb, and some people think I do okay at electrical work. :thumbsup:


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Less a digit pales by comparison to lack of grey matter ......~CS~


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

I've an acquaintance, who has been an excellent, hard-working JW, Foreman, and GF. He was born with only three fingers on his right hand.

People find ways of compensating, he'll likely have very few problems adapting.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

chicken steve said:


> Less a digit pales by comparison to lack of grey matter ......~CS~


I have made it SOFAR with minimal grey matter.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

brian john said:


> I have made it SOFAR with minimal grey matter.


Well it's more we made it THIS FAR before it shrank Brian.....

~CS~


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

We've got a guy missing a forefinger. Not as critical as a thumb, but he still gets by fine. It is funnier than hell when he tries to flip people the bird. _"What finger is that? I saw a finger, but it wasn't the middle one. Quick, someone tell me whether I should be offended."_


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

brian john said:


> I have made it SOFAR with minimal grey matter.


My brain is so full that I have to forget stuff to make room for new info. 

Not having a thumb is a nonissue.


----------



## bacon (Dec 11, 2013)

Thanks everyone I'll let him know.


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

Wirenuting said:


> Not having a thumb is a nonissue.


Unless you are playing Grand Theft Auto.


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

I once yelled at a helper for taking to long hanging bath fans he says I don't have any thumbs , when I looked at his hands sure enough no thumbs never said anything else to him. Story #2 I stayed at a hotel in brooksville near Tampa and the Indian behind the counter had two thumbs on each hand


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

bacon said:


> Hey everybody, I had a guy who wants to get into the apprenticeship but was born with only one thumb asking me how to get in. Do you think he should apply and go for it anyways or would they more even consider it. He's very capable of functioning normally and wouldn't really even consider out a disability but I don't know how that would go working with your hands all day every day.


There's an electrician on this forum with only 1 nut and he does ok. Hack, Hack... Sorry I had a cough.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

99cents said:


> Def Leppard had a one armed drummer.


My favorite music joke:

What has nine arms and sucks?

Def Leppard.


----------

